

Ask HN: Why is my submission getting deleted? - darxius

I just wrote up a quick article here: http://maxmackie.com/2013/04/23/Getting-into-Node.js-is-easy,-now-its-your-turn/<p>I've submitted it twice now and every time is shows up as [dead] on the "new" page instantly. Am I getting stuck in a spam filter?
======
gus_massa
I don't know why the post is auto-dead. I saw it and I think it's too personal
(You tried node.js. It worked. You are happy.) It has very few
technical/original/strange results.

I saw your former submissions. I liked (and upvoted): "How to cool your home
server (the wrong way)" <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3578240> (the
original link no longer works, direct link:
[http://maxmackie.com/2012/02/10/How-to-cool-your-home-
server...](http://maxmackie.com/2012/02/10/How-to-cool-your-home-server-\(the-
wrong-way\)/) ) It has technical/original/strange results and photos!

(Note: A few months ago I had a misconfigured computer with a overclocked cpu,
and the only way to keep it cool and quiet was using and external 2' fan, (no
photos avaiable).)

~~~
darxius
Haha thanks. I forgot about that ... fun times.

------
russell
I think self promotion is frowned upon. Maybe if you framed it as a Tell HN it
might be better received.

~~~
darxius
Really? I've been submitting my blog posts (infrequent as they may be) here
since the beginning. I didn't know it was frowned upon, my bad.

~~~
chris_dcosta
I've only ever submitted one of my own posts. It got killed instantly. I had
no track record of doing this, but I guess russel is right. The moderators
don't like you doing it.

EDIT : I checked, you use a pseudonym I don't suppose it identifies you as the
writer of the posts.

